# Hello, I'm a newbie



## Krazyfoxylinzi (Apr 16, 2017)

Please let me introduce myself I'm a keen enthusiast who is now into breeding mice I don't own many however I am looking for breeders in and around West Yorkshire


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello there x


----------

